# CG Glossworkz Glaze > Jetseal > Hybrid V7



## Ninj (Mar 22, 2011)

What are the thoughts on this combo please. Previously used a quick coat of SRP to do any filling I needed but will be trying the Glossworkz Glaze as it seems rated as a filler in its own right (although I know SRP takes some beating).

I was contemplating a wax in between the Jetseal and Hybrid - much point?

Looking for a sharp finish on a silver Corsa and a deeper wet look on an older dark green Golf (both metallic so looking for some flake pop too). 

Both corrected/prepped with Menz down to PO106.

Durability is a bit less of a worry.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ninj (Mar 22, 2011)

I suppose what I'm asking is, is a wax going to add much apart from giving longevity to the finish underneath.

Cheers


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I really like the Glossworkz andit's easy to use, if a touch "oily".

As fo Jetseal 109 - love it! But it goes on underneath a wax. In my case, Pete's 53 is a winnder with the three items I've mentioned. 

My car is pale sliver blue if that's any help.....the one in the avatar is long gone!


----------



## Ninj (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi mate, thanks for the reply. Yep I was intending to use JS under a wax with Hybrid being a "toppy upper" so GG>JS109>Wax>V7.

Like the reviews of Petes 53. What do you find it adds apart from protecting the layers underneath?


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think the triple combo in your title is magic and adding a wax will only add to your protection levels. Otherwise, the glaze and V7 will amp up the JS just fine. IMO, the wax will only benefit the looks if you have a non-metallic colour.


----------



## Ninj (Mar 22, 2011)

Cheers VZSS250. I suspected I might not gain much "bling" from a wax in this case. I might see how it goes and top it with a wax if I find it's not lasting very well.

Thanks again


----------



## terraknorr (Feb 14, 2011)

I have CG Glossworlz Glaze>Jetseal, I topped with Dodo Blue Velvet Pro & to be honest I didn't think it added much in the way of 'bling' but does give that bit of added protection:thumb:


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

Glossworkz glaze has much more filler than any other rivals. You can top it with jetseal or m-seal. Also you can layered the jetseal. After layering the jetseal, you don't need to top it with any other carnauba based wax.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

You will gain a much "warmer" finish with the Pete's 53, it transforms the cool look of a sealant - I recently found this on pale silve/blue metallic.


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Do remember that if you stop using SRP, you'll still need a cleaner to clean the paint (if it's not clean). With SRP being an AIO (all in one), you'd immediately have that combo of cleaning/glaze/filling. Glossworkz is no AIO and has no cleaners. You can put Glossworkz over SRP or any other AIO / cleaner though.

( src: http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2516655 )

Am I reading correctly and you're going to polish it with Menz? Then you don't need the cleaning and I'd put GG on top of that 

And Pete's 53 is a good wax indeed.


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

GMToyota said:


> Do remember that if you stop using SRP, you'll still need a cleaner to clean the paint (if it's not clean). With SRP being an AIO (all in one), you'd immediately have that combo of cleaning/glaze/filling. Glossworkz is no AIO and has no cleaners. You can put Glossworkz over SRP or any other AIO / cleaner though.
> 
> ( src: http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2516655 )
> 
> ...


In order to use SRP (if he stops using the srp) , may be cguys vertua bond 408 can bu used as a cleaner


----------



## Ninj (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks guys - pretty much on the right lines then.

Yes, car has been corrected and finished ready for glaze/sealant/wax.

Ill give it a bash as is and see if I'm happy with how long I get from it, if not it'll get a wax over the top. Ive got som Nattys Blue on standby.

Cheers


----------



## Ninj (Mar 22, 2011)

Exactly the look I was going for - happy camper. Flake pops very nciely and it's like glass to the touch.

Just waiting to see how it wears, but very happy indeed
cheers


----------



## Ashley328 (May 13, 2011)

I've just purchased a new set of CG products

glossworkz > Blacklight > Petes53

i also have a bottle of dodo red mist tropical, which i might add too! not tried any of the above out yet, but after speaking with David from CG, he said it'd work well together.

Jet seal, from what i've heard doesnt add much looks wise, just protection wise. this isn't so much of an issue as i wash the car regularly, and chose something that would add to the looks as well as protection


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

SubaruOutback said:


> Glossworkz glaze has much more filler than any other rivals. You can top it with jetseal or m-seal. Also you can layered the jetseal. After layering the jetseal, you don't need to top it with any other carnauba based wax.


I've heard Glossworkz is a bit oilier, not acrylic like EZ Creme Glaze, so I thought it might interfere with sealants on top of it. So you ay it's not the case with Jetseal?

I may order one if it really fills better than PB BH, and if you have it i stock Hakan  Oh, and that VertuaBond stuff, is it purely a cleaner or a sealant hardener also? I've read mixed descriptions about it, and haven't heard of it much in real.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

M-Seal goes perfectly over Glossworkz Glaze.
Vertua Bond 408 is a paint cleaner / glaze / bonding agent. Not much heard about it but very underrated imho.


----------



## Ninj (Mar 22, 2011)

Kokopelli said:


> I've heard Glossworkz is a bit oilier, not acrylic like EZ Creme Glaze, so I thought it might interfere with sealants on top of it. So you ay it's not the case with Jetseal?


Yep, Jetseal was no problem over it.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks, I'll definitely get one of both (GWG and 408) then.


----------

